# ynseä / nyrpeä



## Gavril

Iltaapa,

Sopisiko sana _ynseä _tai _nyrpeä _näihin yhteyksiin? Kertokaa minulle myös jos teillä on muitakin suosituksia siitä, miten lauseita voitaisiin parantaa.


_Mikä ynseys / nyrpeys -- kun yritin tervehtiä häntä, hän käveli suoraan ohi ikään kuin en olisi läsnäkään!

Perttu näyttää hyvin ynseältä / nyrpeältä: koko päivä hän on istunut siellä päätä käsissä, katse alaspäin.

Tapanilla oli kasvoilla ynseä / nyrpeä ilme: hän rypisti otsaansa ja tuijotti tyhjyyteen._


Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Ainoat selvästi korvaan särähtävät virheet ovat _koko päivä_ ja _pää*tä* käsissä_. Sinisellä merkitsemistäsi sanoista en löydä mitään vikaa.  Saattaisin tehdä joitakin vähäisiä muutoksia tai parannuksia seuraavasti:

_Mikä ynseys/nyrpeys! / Mitä ynseyttä!  Kun yritin tervehtiä häntä, hän käveli suoraan ohi ikään kuin / aivan kuin olisin ollut ilmaa hänelle!

Perttu näyttää hyvin ynseältä/nyrpeältä.  Koko päivän hän on istunut siellä päätään pidellen katse alaspäin / maata/lattiaa tuijottaen.

_Viimeinen virke on oikein; tosin_ kasvoilla*an* _lienee kielimiesten mielestä parempi muoto._  Tapanin kasvoilla oli nyrpeä ilme _kelpaisi myös_.
_


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Ainoat selvästi korvaan särähtävät virheet ovat _koko päivä_ ja _pää*tä* käsissä_.



"päätä" oli partitiivissa koska olin alun perin kirjoittanut, "Koko päivä hän on istunut siellä pidellen päätä käsissä", sitten poistin "pidellen" -- ja sitten sinä laitoit sen takaisin. 

Olisiko sopinut myös "... Hän on istunut siellä pää käsissä"?





> Viimeinen virke on oikein; tosin_ kasvoilla*an* _lienee kielimiesten mielestä parempi muoto._  Tapanin kasvoilla oli nyrpeä ilme _kelpaisi myös_.
> _



Entä "Tapanin oli kasvoilla nyrpeä ilme"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Hän on istunut siellä pää käsissä_ on ihan luontevaa suomea ja yleisessä käytössä.  
_Tapanin *oli* kasvoilla nyrpeä ilme_ on sanajärjestykseltään outo eikä esiinny normaalissa kielenkäytössä.  Runossa se ei herättäisi huomiota.


----------

